# Rover items



## Gruntilda (Jan 11, 2018)

I am not real clear about how you get the Rover items.  I see you can't trade with Lloyd for them and they are not given for Isabel's challenges.  Do you get them from Rover?  When I talk to him he just makes vague comments and I don't see a prompt for giving him anything.


----------



## J087 (Jan 11, 2018)

Check the tasks when you're inside your garden.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Jan 11, 2018)

Go into your garden. at the bottom you see x/y butterflies. collect the number of butterflies to get rover items from rover.

get butterflies by planting dalias and catching the butterflies on them


----------



## Gruntilda (Jan 11, 2018)

OOOOh, ok!  Thanks so much!  I totally missed that.


----------

